# wildcat ideas



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

me and a buddy are starting a new wildcat project and i'm looking for some ideas. we don't have a purpose so go wild with ideas. i was thinking about mabe 6mm/338 win mag or .22-308 or .22-270wsm or something interesting like that.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, if it's all open, how about a 17-500 S&W? Chambered in a Ruger Number 1, so you don't have to worry about action strength at 60,000+ psi...


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Chestnut said:


> Well, if it's all open, how about a 17-500 S&W? Chambered in a Ruger Number 1, so you don't have to worry about action strength at 60,000+ psi...


All I can do is...... :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I think a 22-308 has already been done and is known as a .22-250. Sounds like fun though!


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

22-250 is a 22 in a 250 savage case. i'm also thinking mabe .40-500 s&w


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

By golly you're right. My bad. Somehow I thought that the 22-250 was a necked down .308. A quick look at Speer manual #12 showed me. How about a 243-300WM?


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

How 'bout a 270-300 ultra mag or a 257-300 ultra mag? Layne Simpson based his STW line of cartridges on the 8mm remington case and Bryce M. Towsley based his UMT line on the ultra mag case but I think he mainly necked them up to 35 and larger so there may be some room for originality in bore diameters below 7mm. The 22-308 has been done but it was called the 22-243.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

damn the 22-308 sounded good. mabe a 20 or 17-308


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

How 'bout a 20-250. I like the sound of that one. When you tell people that you shoot a twenty two-fifty some know-it-all will try to correct you by telling you it's a twenty-two two-fifty, then you pull a cartridge from your pocket, explain to him that its a wildcat and prove him wrong. Or maybee a 20-220


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

How bout a 50 BMG necked down to 30 cal. the 50-30.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

How about something big like a 416 taylor. Standard length action magnum boltface, and lots of great reloading information. Everyone should have at least one "big" gun. The 22-243 aka 22-308 and the 257 roberts aka 7x57 necked down to 22cal are known as the 22 middelstad and the 22tth for texas trophey hunter. Also lots of reloading info if you poke around a bit.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

how about a 6mm-303 brit or 6mm-338


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

caribukiller,
Sounds like your leaning toward a 6mm so how about taking a 6.5x55 case take out the taper and go with the 40 degree shoulder and then neck it down to 6mm. Load it with the 85gr Barnes TSX or the 90gr Swift Scirocco and you would have quite a handfull. I would have to speculate that this round would be close to the 240 Catbird ballisticly.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

24 or 25 WSM. 24, 25, or 26 on a 284 case. .358 on a full-length Ultra mag case. .17 or .20 PPC.

Just a few thoughts, I don't have any of them.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

.223 necked to .17 or a .308 blown out to .33 cal.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

308 necked to .33 is set to be released soon as the 338 Federal.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

or a 7mm-458 win


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

7mm on the .458WM is pretty much the 7mm Rem MAg. But as wildcating goes there isn't much that hasn't been done at least twice. But one that I like alot is a .300 Dakota necked down to a .270.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> 308 necked to .33 is set to be released soon as the 338 Federal.


 

I WANT ONE! :sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Rem 7400 how about a .45ACP necked down to .40 cal .


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

ho about a 220 swift or a 338 RUM necked down to a 20 cal that would be crazy fast


----------

